# How do I type the command symbol?



## markwm (Nov 12, 2006)

I search high and low for an answer to this but could not find it. If I want to insert the command symbol in an email or text document on my system how do I do it?

I've seen it written many times and even have it in my clipboard now ? but have no idea how to make it myself?


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

You can get it in the Character palette, which you can add to your menu bar.

*1. Open International in System Preferences*







*2. Go to the "Input Menu" tab, and check "Character Palette" as an input type to show, and select "Show input menu in menu bar"*






*3. Click the flag icon in the menu bar, and click "Character Palette"*






*4. Select "Glyph" to view, and go to line 940*


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2006)

&#8984; I can input the Command symbol but not the Apple symbol that's a few lines below the Command symbol. The Insert with Font button is greyed out when I highlight the Apple symbol. How can I insert the Apple symbol?
Thanks.


----------



## fryke (Nov 16, 2006)

They probably don't want you to use their logo. But you've _got_ the command symbol now. Not enough?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 16, 2006)

alt+shift+k is the keyboard command for the apple symbol, although this board doesn't support that character in posts

?????

they are all apples, really.

however, for some reason the site supports them else where, as in the user MHPb's sub title, seen here, second post down. 
http://macosx.com/forums/apple-news...e-announces-macbook-pro-9.html?highlight=mhpb

incidentally, you can change the direction of Pith Helmet's helmet menu with apple+shift+k...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2006)

> They probably don't want you to use their logo. But you've _got_ the command symbol now. Not enough?


I didn't think of that. I've seen it at a couple sites while traveling thru the net.



> they are all apples, really.


I agree.



> however, for some reason the site supports them else where, as in the user MHPb's sub title, seen here, second post down.


I saw only &#9108;_&#9108;



> alt+shift+k is the keyboard command for the apple symbol


Incidentlly, that's the Apple symbol when highlighted "opens" the Insert with Font button. It's the other Apple symbol I was asking about.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2006)

Block quotes didn't work? LOL
Looks like they're working now


----------

